# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Çfarë doni të pini?

## pranvera bica

Vera e nxehte kerkon edhe lengje te ftohta per t'u perballuar...cfare deshironi dhe preferoni me shume ne piskun e vapes?
Une me shume dua lengje origjinale frutash te ftohta .Po ju? :Lulja3:

----------


## broken_smile

.....uje  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## pranvera bica

> .....uje


Pershendetje broke!Me broke e do ujin...? :buzeqeshje:

----------


## broken_smile

> Pershendetje broke!Me broke e do ujin...?


per mua mjafton vetem te jete i fresket...  :buzeqeshje: 

pershendetje teta  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Endless

vetem uj i ftohte dhe ndonje kriko te bene derman ne kete vape

----------


## pranvera bica

Pershendetje Endless!Per kriko eja tek festa e birres  ne Korce se do te kenaqesh!

----------


## Endless

keshtu ne pergjithesi ca kriko pini per festen e birres korca, teto?   :ngerdheshje:  po per te ngrene hani?  :perqeshje:

----------


## pranvera bica

[QUOTE=Endless;3140587]keshtu ne pergjithesi ca kriko pini per festen e birres korca, teto?   :ngerdheshje:  po per te ngrene hani?  :perqeshje: [/QUOTE

Ne varesi te kohes Endless.Sa me vape aq me shume pihet!Edhe per te ngrene ka plot!

Edhe caji i ftohte eshte shume i mire! :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Endless

hmmm... po me shtie nepsin tani teto

----------


## e panjohura

> hmmm... po me shtie nepsin tani teto

----------


## Endless

> 


t'ja jap me fund?

----------


## e panjohura

> t'ja jap me fund?


Ju befte mire jepi... :Lulja3:

----------


## Endless

rrofsh anonimja! je e qerasur me nje gatorade te ftohte nga une!


tani caj kemi boll, gatorade u fut me ne fund ne loje, se kuptoj ca po presim; le te filloj party!! kernackat eshte duke i prure teto vera  :pa dhembe:

----------


## pranvera bica

Po pije me gaz perdorni?

----------


## hot_prinz

tete, a ke red bull me vodtka  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## pranvera bica

> tete, a ke red bull me vodtka


Hahaha!Po me hot se c'je  ku do vesh?Apo do dhe kraheeee? Kam xhan i tetes!

----------


## Endless

o teto po ti vetem per keta te nxehtet ofron pije alkolike?  :i ngrysur:

----------


## pranvera bica

Pije freskuese deshe te thuash?Endles po e nxehta me te nxehte del mor djale!

----------


## fattlumi

> Vera e nxehte kerkon edhe lengje te ftohta per t'u perballuar...cfare deshironi dhe preferoni me shume ne piskun e vapes?
> Une me shume dua lengje origjinale frutash te ftohta .Po ju?


Edhe nje birre...... :buzeqeshje: 

Pershendetje tete Vera

----------


## Endless

> Pije freskuese deshe te thuash?Endles po e nxehta me te nxehte del mor djale!



s'ben vaki qe ndonjehere te dali dhe me te ftohte,teta?

----------

